# Johnny O



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Last night, I decided to light this one up. Never had one before and thought, why not...

I did enjoy it, but didnt find the "twang" in there that made me go WOW, this is a great smoke!! I've had it in the humi for a about 2 months, but the tag says 09. Again, the smoke was decent, but not great.

Now, with about a little over an inch left, I was about to put it out and go inside as it started to rain really badly. I usually just put the cigar in the ash tray and let it die out. For some reason, I was curious about this smoke... so I started to un-wrap it. 

Between all the tobacco in there that were the bunched up leaves, I found a good amount of shredded tobacco, not like cigarettes, larger than that, but they were short, skinny and shredded. Made me curious about this cigar. I thought there is suppose to be zero shredded tobacco in there.

Any one with experience on these?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sure i smoke em all the time.
Great smoke for the money .
Smoke em up to a month after getting them or put them to sleep for 1-2 years.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you talking about a cuban sandwich or is it finer?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had one and liked it. Smoked it to a small nub and never thought to disect it...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I've had one and liked it. Smoked it to a small nub and never thought to disect it...


+1 to that.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I like them fresh..........

I would not sit on them long

unless it was going to be a cpl yrs......

Cuban ?, who can say for sure....
But I smoke what I like,,
and I like them fresh.................


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Just seemed strange to me that it had shredded tobacco in there, like some fake Cubans are known to have..


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I havent posted in a while.. Just been reading.. But when i saw this topic i had to throw in my 2 cents! Johnny O's are one of the few cuban smokes that i hog as many to myself as i can get.. If you can get your hands on them, do so! ive never wanted to waste one to disect it


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I still don't understand why these keep showing up under the Habanos forum. Don't think it belongs here. On the other hand, I did try one, and really enjoyed it. Too bad I have to follow Habano Discussion rules and not ask for a source. :bolt:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I had one and didn't like it must have been at the wrong time, I have a couple stashed I have been given, so 1 to 2 years to wait. Dammit. better mark these now I will forget by then LOL

I do here almost nothing but good about them though.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

JerseyStepUp said:


> I havent posted in a while.. Just been reading.. But when i saw this topic i had to throw in my 2 cents! Johnny O's are one of the few cuban smokes that i hog as many to myself as i can get.. If you can get your hands on them, do so! ive never wanted to waste one to disect it


It wasnt wasted. Had just a little over an inch on it, but it became hot and I had to go. I havnt had too much experience with Cubans, so maybe I'm not the best person to do a review on em.

My only issue was the shredded tobacco in it. It was my one and only Johnny O.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Cadillac said:


> I still don't understand why these keep showing up under the Habanos forum. Don't think it belongs here. On the other hand, I did try one, and really enjoyed it. Too bad I have to follow Habano Discussion rules and not ask for a source. :bolt:


This is much debated by those who like these sticks. To me, they taste like they're from the Island (though they are not sold in Cuba). If they're not, they'd have to be some of the nicest Nicaraguan leaf and blended to perfection. Honestly--I don't care where they're from, they're tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> I still don't understand why these keep showing up under the Habanos forum. Don't think it belongs here. On the other hand, I did try one, and really enjoyed it. Too bad I have to follow Habano Discussion rules and not ask for a source. :bolt:


If want to know where to go just P.M me bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jedipastor said:


> This is much debated by those who like these sticks. To me, they taste like they're from the Island (though they are not sold in Cuba). If they're not, they'd have to be some of the nicest Nicaraguan leaf and blended to perfection. Honestly--I don't care where they're from, they're tasty.


I get a lot of black pepper, grassy sweet undertones with that Cuban like Twang. I always say they not really Cuban in taste and they remind me of a Nicaraguan. Also they give off that Cuban barnyard aroma from the foot, Pre-light draw is also very Cuban like. If there was ever a cigar that could fool someone in a blindfolded test this would be it.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

From what I understand they are Cuban. No yes I love them fresh, have some sitting too, But for the price they are great, So if your not getting them right from the man make sure your not paying a mark up, If they are not CC they I may have to re look at my whole smoking life lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I happened to catch this thread before I smoked my first one last night. What an amazing cigar, one of my top 5 ever. With a little under an inch left I took it apart to see if it had the smaller tobacco, and mine seemed to be all long leaf. Thanks to a wonderful secret santa I had an amazing experience. Now I just gotta figure out where to buy these things.


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

just ordered some more this week. they are nearly always great. just do as has been said here before. try them fresh and when they start to get get a little sick, stash them away. i've had a few gifted with a year on them that were fantastic. mine just never last that long.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

Just got a bundle of these in. I got the pigtail robustos with the dark wrapper. Let me just say. Regardless of where these are from, they are excellent cigars. Opening the bag I got an unusual smell I'd never smelled before. Kindof like a chocolate cake baking. Didn't really smell like tobacco. So I lit one up fresh and boy was it good!! Really nice pigtail and rolled very nicely. I thought fresh cigars would have some bitterness but there was none. It was smooth and creamy with a hint of that chocolate cake. Medium bodied and great burn with a nice dark spotted ash. I can't wait to smoke a couple more of these fresh and then put them away for a year or two.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

xhris said:


> Just got a bundle of these in. I got the pigtail robustos with the dark wrapper. Let me just say. Regardless of where these are from, they are excellent cigars. Opening the bag I got an unusual smell I'd never smelled before. Kindof like a chocolate cake baking. Didn't really smell like tobacco. So I lit one up fresh and boy was it good!! Really nice pigtail and rolled very nicely. I thought fresh cigars would have some bitterness but there was none. It was smooth and creamy with a hint of that chocolate cake. Medium bodied and great burn with a nice dark spotted ash. I can't wait to smoke a couple more of these fresh and then put them away for a year or two.


*My first bundle I almost passed out from hyper sucking the aroma out of the ziplock baggie. At first inhale, I was in love.:cheer2:
Enjoy em....I can never stay out of them when I get a bundle.* :hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am finishing up a box pressed corona right now great cigar!:bounce:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am finishing up a box pressed corona right now great cigar!:bounce:


Im hoping he gets some of those in soon. Then I get a bundle or 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Im hoping he gets some of those in soon. Then I get a bundle or 2.


At $90 a bundle you can't beat em bro!:bounce:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At $90 a bundle you can't beat em bro!:bounce:


If he wasnt out, they would be on their way to me right now.AS soon as I try to get CC's, they become unavalible, then when I try to get these, they are out. Just my f-ing luck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> If he wasnt out, they would be on their way to me right now.AS soon as I try to get CC's, they become unavalible, then when I try to get these, they are out. Just my f-ing luck.


I got them a couple of weeks ago cause all my orders got pinched. Gonna try again after the holidays.:hungry:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I got them a couple of weeks ago cause all my orders got pinched. Gonna try again after the holidays.:hungry:


I figured as much. I bet your the one who cleaned him out, lol. I think I will be giving another shot at making some orders after the 1st. Hopefully I can find someone that can get them to me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> I figured as much. I bet your the one who cleaned him out, lol. I think I will be giving another shot at making some orders after the 1st. Hopefully I can find someone that can get them to me.


I know it sucks i hope this crap blows over, but keep checking with John new stuff is always coming in.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Can someone please pm me on info for purchasing these? I'd like to try a bundle once they are available again.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

You have a PM.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Craig!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ROB968323 said:


> Can someone please pm me on info for purchasing these? I'd like to try a bundle once they are available again.


Just saw your P.M glad you got an answer.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just saw your P.M glad you got an answer.


Thanks Tony...it appears that it may take some time to get my hands on a bundle.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

I didn't know he made a box-pressed cigar, that's sweet!

So is it just me or do these things sour REALLY quickly? The one I had the other day was definitely getting sick. I guess I had heard going in that they are good fresh, then you need to wait a while, but I figured the "fresh" period would last more than a month or so, lol. Oh well, maybe I just had a random bad one.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> I didn't know he made a box-pressed cigar, that's sweet!
> 
> So is it just me or do these things sour REALLY quickly? The one I had the other day was definitely getting sick. I guess I had heard going in that they are good fresh, then you need to wait a while, but I figured the "fresh" period would last more than a month or so, lol. Oh well, maybe I just had a random bad one.


*I have experienced that with JO's...good when I got them...month later, I thought I was puffing on a monkey butt...couldn't finish it....another month later they were ok again. I believe the fresh period may also have to do how long he has them before you get them. They always seem to come back around.....enjoy em while we can.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Dave hit the nail right on the head. I have seen them not go sick for months. Sometimes they go sick after a few weeks. I still say fresh they are unbeatable but that's just me. I have also found they like being stored at a higher R/H than regular Cubans just my 2 cents.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, looks like I should have a bundle of Dark Shorts on the way soon. Im looking forward to these.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just received my dark shorts. These things are beautifully rolled and smell fantastic. If they taste half as good as they look and smell, I'm going to be VERY happy.


----------

